# Generic LEDs (China made) or TEK T5HO 6 bulb setup?



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

So it's coming close to decision time.

I've an opportunity to get either generic China made LED or TEK T5HO 6bulb setup both brand new for slightly cheaper than what the current market price is at. LED is being offered to me at $300, while TEK 6bulb is being offered to me at $400 (with new bulbs).

China made LEDs look like these (but are not these):

http://mvavaelectric.en.made-in-chi...ixed-120w-LED-Aquarium-Light-MVA-AL120W-.html

TEK light configuration is like this:

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/s..."+Tek+Light+T5+Fixture+-+6-Bulb,+6+x+39W.html

What should I do?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

are the LEDs powerful enough for the PAR values you need for your corals?

If not, then T5HO it is. 

also, maybe you want to spend a little more $$ and build a DIY led system so you dont have to replace 6 bulbs approx ever year


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

The par values of the LEDs are supposed to be the same of a 250 watt Metal Halide bulb, according to my source who has 1 himself.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This LED requires 220V. It's for Europe.

There is no info about how many watts it needs.
I would not risk with this stuff.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I know someone with a similar LED setup and he's apparently been getting great SPS growth. That being said, it's in a frag tank, with the light just above the water illuminating a very small space very close to the surface.

For illuminating an equivalent area that a 6x39w T5HO, I'd think it's pretty inadequate - unless you only want coral in a small area, very close to the water's surface.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

The generic China made LED pictured does not use the high powered LED lamps. Not suitable for reef.

Take a look at this

http://www.aquashoponline.com/13-aquarium-led-advanced

Those are vastly different lighting system IMO.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Look beyond the obvious please... the version I'd be buying is 110v. btw, 220v isn't just in europe... Its commonly used in Asia and Australia as well.



igor.kanshyn said:


> This LED requires 220V. It's for Europe.
> 
> There is no info about how many watts it needs.
> I would not risk with this stuff.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Conix, that was very useful info.



conix67 said:


> The generic China made LED pictured does not use the high powered LED lamps. Not suitable for reef.
> 
> Take a look at this
> 
> ...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Cypher said:


> Thanks Conix, that was very useful info.


Sorry, small correction. Your link does point to a lighting system consisting of what appears to be "high power" LEDs, at least 1W each which should be suitable for reef.

Assuming each 1W LED is capable of delivering ~200lumens, this is similar to 350W T5 system, or 250W MH.

Since this system consists of many 1W LEDs, the lights will be spread over a wide area, probably more even lighting than typical 250W MH system.

I'd be very tempted to try out these, the benefit is long bulb life /w less heat (these things do generate considerable amount of heat still), and no UV.

How much are they? Is there a local supply?

Ameek, are you sure that reefer used the same lighting system? I saw some PAR readings of high power LED lighting systems, ~1250PAR at surface, 375 in the middle(?), ~180 at 24" depth, respectable I think.

Penetration into water should be better than T5HO, much like MH..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Pretty sure it's either the same or a very similar fixture - it's Chinese made as well.

FWIW, we took some rough PAR measurements (I have a PAR meter), and the putput was comparable to that of a 8x39w ATI Powermodule, except focused over a lot smaller area.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

They're $300 each... local guy imports them. Someone I traded with knows this guy... if I buy I'll be meeting the importer.

As stated in my original post, the LED I'd be getting is just like the one on the webpage but NOT from the company on the webpage... so its a knock-off generic version. That's why I'm a bit leery.



conix67 said:


> How much are they? Is there a local supply?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Ameekplec, the guy you know isn't named 'William' is he?



ameekplec. said:


> I know someone with a similar LED setup and he's apparently been getting great SPS growth. That being said, it's in a frag tank, with the light just above the water illuminating a very small space very close to the surface.
> 
> For illuminating an equivalent area that a 6x39w T5HO, I'd think it's pretty inadequate - unless you only want coral in a small area, very close to the water's surface.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The issue would be warranty support - I have a feeling that unlike some of the higher-end LED fixtures, these aren't modular and not easily repaired (unless you're crafty with electronics).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cypher said:


> Ameekplec, the guy you know isn't named 'William' is he?


No, but the guy may have gotten it from a guy named "William". I'll find out.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I'm concerned about as well. I like toying around with stuff and kinda consider myself abit of a gearhead but my success ratio is at times questionable lol.

Well in terms of warranty, the guy who's importing them in says that if anything goes wrong in 1 year, he'll replace it. But who knows if he'll still have stock 6 or 8 months down the line IF something does go wrong... or if he'll continue to import them at all.



ameekplec. said:


> The issue would be warranty support - I have a feeling that unlike some of the higher-end LED fixtures, these aren't modular and not easily repaired (unless you're crafty with electronics).


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

some links i bumped into.






This guy steve on AP had two LED's on his tank, and i believe he took it off , because a couple of SPS were not doing very well...
http://www.aquariumpros.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=37434

thats the light he used - 120W LED .. http://mvava.en.alibaba.com/


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

derekc85 said:


> some links i bumped into.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That aquariumpro.ca link is hilarious. All fishes are hanging out under LED lighting. It must be giving them something good!


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

lol no I read the same thread a while back and I remember him saying it had nothing to do with the light and that he just normally feeds that side of the tank so the fishes are adapted to the left side.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Alright... gonna pull the trigga soon... leaning towards the T5HO cuz of warranty issues... hmmm any last opinions? LOL. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Alright... gonna pull the trigga soon... leaning towards the T5HO cuz of warranty issues... hmmm any last opinions? LOL. Thanks in advanced!


I think someone needs to step up and buy the new technology so we can all learn 

Plus I will think you are sooo Cool


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Aside from the brightness configuration of the LED, you should also look into the color factor. Just because the LED are bright enough for growing corals, doesn't mean they show the best color in your reef. 

When people start to use metal halide for their reef, they were using 6500K full daylight bulbs because that is what is available. Corals grow well because it's sunlight spectrum but it doesn't mean that you can get the same nice color as the 20,000K bulbs we are using nowadays.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Hubert,

What combo bulbs you think I should get for my 6 bulb T5HO then?... what are your favorite bulb combos?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LED's still have a way to go in terms of color factor as Vap mentioned.

I've used the Solaris and the Sfiligoi all LED and LED/T5HO combo and the corals do well. As with most things, it's about knowing materials/products used. LED's to look for are CREEs. There are a few others that do well but the names escape me.

For your 6lamp unit, this is my suggestion:

*Front*
- ATI Blue Plus
- ATI Aquablue Special
- KZ Fiji purple
- AquaScience New Generation
- ATI Blue Plus
*Back*

HTH


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

wtac said:


> LED's still have a way to go in terms of color factor as Vap mentioned.
> 
> I've used the Solaris and the Sfiligoi all LED and LED/T5HO combo and the corals do well. As with most things, it's about knowing materials/products used. LED's to look for are CREEs. There are a few others that do well but the names escape me.
> 
> ...


Where does the 6th one go to?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Whats the difference between Aquascience New Generation and KZ New Generation bulbs? The place I'm thinking of getting them from doesn't carry Aquascience.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

My mistake...been on a PITA job and not firing on all cylinders 

Let me try this again w/o AquaScience


*Front*
- ATI Blue Plus
- ATI Aquablue Special
- KZ Fiji purple
- KZ New Generation
- ATI Aquablue Special
- ATI Blue Plus
*Back*


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Wilson!


----------

